# Mini s 2005 with removable relays on fuse block- fuel pump



## Nick kreigh (Oct 7, 2019)

My mini will not start without a hot wire from the fuel pump to the battery; once running I can remove the hot wire.

It runs the fuel pump briefly when the key is turned but stops.

I did replace the relay that is in the fuse block on left side behind the kick panel.


I ruled out the crankshaft position indicator because it runs after starting??!!

Help please


----------

